# Can't collect rain water?!?



## Againsheila (Apr 29, 2013)

It's official, our government has gone crazy and the people no longer have a right to water without paying for it.

Collecting Rainwater Now Illegal in Many States

Many of the freedoms we enjoy here in the U.S. are quickly eroding as the nation transforms from the land of the free into the land of the enslaved, but what Im about to share with you takes the assault on our freedoms to a whole new level. You may not be aware of this, but many Western states, including Utah, Washington and Colorado, have long outlawed individuals from collecting rainwater on their own properties because, according to officials, that rain belongs to someone else.

Check out this news report out of Salt Lake City, Utah, about the issue. Its illegal in Utah to divert rainwater without a valid water right, and Mark Miller of Mark Miller Toyota, found this out the hard way.

After constructing a large rainwater collection system at his new dealership to use for washing new cars, Miller found out that the project was actually an unlawful diversion of rainwater. Even though it makes logical conservation sense to collect rainwater for this type of use since rain is scarce in Utah, its still considered a violation of water rights which apparently belong exclusively to Utahs various government bodies.

Utahs the second driest state in the nation. Our laws probably ought to catch up with that, explained Miller in response to the states ridiculous rainwater collection ban.

Salt Lake City officials worked out a compromise with Miller and are now permitting him to use their rainwater, but the fact that individuals like Miller dont actually own the rainwater that falls on their property is a true indicator of what little freedom we actually have here in the U.S. (Access to the rainwater that falls on your own property seems to be a basic right, wouldnt you agree?)

Outlawing rainwater collection in other states

Utah isnt the only state with rainwater collection bans, either. Colorado and Washington also have rainwater collection restrictions that limit the free use of rainwater, but these restrictions vary among different areas of the states and legislators have passed some laws to help ease the restrictions.

In Colorado, two new laws were recently passed that exempt certain small-scale rainwater collection systems, like the kind people might install on their homes, from collection restrictions.

Prior to the passage of these laws, Douglas County, Colorado, conducted a study a study on how rainwater collection affects aquifer and groundwater supplies. The study revealed that letting people collect rainwater on their properties actually reduces demand from water facilities and improves conservation.

Personally, I dont think a study was even necessary to come to this obvious conclusion. It doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure out that using rainwater instead of tap water is a smart and useful way to conserve this valuable resource, especially in areas like the West where drought is a major concern.

Additionally, the study revealed that only about three percent of Douglas Countys precipitation ended up in the streams and rivers that are supposedly being robbed from by rainwater collectors. The other 97 percent either evaporated or seeped into the ground to be used by plants.

This hints at why bureaucrats cant really use the argument that collecting rainwater prevents that water from getting to where it was intended to go. So little of it actually makes it to the final destination that virtually every household could collect many rain barrels worth of rainwater and it would have practically no effect on the amount that ends up in streams and rivers.

Its all about control, really

As long as people remain unaware and uninformed about important issues, the government will continue to chip away at the freedoms we enjoy. The only reason these water restrictions are finally starting to change for the better is because people started to notice and they worked to do something to reverse the law.

Even though these laws restricting water collection have been on the books for more than 100 years in some cases, theyre slowly being reversed thanks to efforts by citizens who have decided that enough is enough.

Because if we cant even freely collect the rain that falls all around us, then what, exactly, can we freely do? The rainwater issue highlights a serious overall problem in America today: diminishing freedom and increased government control.

Today, weve basically been reprogrammed to think that we need permission from the government to exercise our inalienable rights, when in fact the government is supposed to derive its powerfromus. The American Republic was designed so that government would serve the People to protect and uphold freedom and liberty. But increasingly, our own government is restricting people from their rights to engage in commonsense, fundamental actions such as collecting rainwater or buying raw milk from the farmer next door.

Today, we are living under a government that has slowly siphoned off our freedoms, only to occasionally grant us back a few limited ones under the pretense that theyre doing us a benevolent favor.

Fight back against enslavement

As long as people believe their rights stem from the government (and not the other way around), they will always be enslaved. And whatever rights and freedoms we think we still have will be quickly eroded by a system of bureaucratic power that seeks only to expand its control.

Because the same argument thats now being used to restrict rainwater collection could, of course, be used to declare that you have no right to the air you breathe, either. After all, governments could declare that air to be somebody elses air, and then they could charge you an air tax or an air royalty and demand you pay money for every breath that keeps you alive.

Think it couldnt happen? Just give it time. The government already claims it owns your land and house, effectively. If you really think you own your home, just stop paying property taxes and see how long you still own it. Your county or city will seize it and then sell it to pay off your tax debt. That proves who really owns it in the first place and its not you!

How about the question of who owns your body? According to the U.S. Patent & Trademark office, U.S. corporations and universities already own 20% of your genetic code. Your own body, they claim, is partially the property of someone else.

So if they own your land, your water and your body, how long before they claim to own your air, your mind and even your soul?

Unless we stand up against this tyranny, it will creep upon us, day after day, until we find ourselves totally enslaved by a world of corporate-government collusion where everything of value is owned by powerful corporations  all enforced at gunpoint by local law enforcement.

Video: Collecting Rainwater Now Illegal in Many States | Pakalert Press


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2013)

This is getting scarey. Since when is rain OWNED?? Are the clouds that move from state to state owned as well?
So..if a flood occurs, the state is liable then, right? They have to pay all damages since it was their rain. Correct?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 29, 2013)

Ridiculous stuff.  I say do it anyways.  It's only illegal if you get caught.  Just don't install a crazy system like that guy did.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Apr 29, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> > You may not be aware of this,
> 
> 
> If you're an uninformed person, you would not be aware of it, no.
> ...



Yeah - they've LONG outlawed it - so its not really NEWS, is it? And if you aren't aware of it - you're simply uninformed - and the only reason you care about the issue NOW after its been outlawed all these LONG years is because the link author is telling you what to think about.


BTW - rainwater collection is LEGAL now in the state of Utah FAQ's


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Apr 29, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Ridiculous stuff.  I say do it anyways.  It's only illegal if you get caught.  Just don't install a crazy system like that guy did.



Its still illegal even if you don't get caught.



> After constructing a large rainwater collection system at his new dealership to use for washing new cars, Miller found out that the project was actually an &#8220;unlawful diversion of rainwater.&#8221;



I fail to see why he should have rights to drainage that belong to others just because he wants to take them.


You idiots act like this is something new. Water rights have long been regulated by all levels of government. If they weren't then whomever was near the top of a river could just keep all the water. That would of course be great for the few people at the top of the river but pretty bad for the thousands of others down stream who need water for their crops and farm animals and it would turn navigable waterways into unnavigable.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2013)

This just pisses me off. Sorry, but it does. It's MY property. It fell from the fucking sky, fercrissakes. If I wanna collect it, then dammit I sure the hell will. If they wanna throw me in jail for collecting rain water, then go for it. But I plan to do what I want on my property and whatever FALLS in it.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Apr 29, 2013)

Gracie said:


> This just pisses me off. Sorry, but it does. It's MY property. It fell from the fucking sky, fercrissakes. If I wanna collect it, then dammit I sure the hell will. If they wanna throw me in jail for collecting rain water, then go for it. But I plan to do what I want on my property and whatever FALLS in it.



Its not your property because it falls from the sky. You're such a fucking ignoramous. If its your property then what the hell are you doing letting most of it flow from your property onto others?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 29, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > This just pisses me off. Sorry, but it does. It's MY property. It fell from the fucking sky, fercrissakes. If I wanna collect it, then dammit I sure the hell will. If they wanna throw me in jail for collecting rain water, then go for it. But I plan to do what I want on my property and whatever FALLS in it.
> ...



Crazy talk.

I'm gonna hang a bucket out my window first thing tomorrow.  Maybe use it to wash my dog.  They can cuff me if they want to.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 30, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > > You may not be aware of this,
> ...



Actually I'm aware of it now because I wanted to start collecting rainwater for my garden.   Our water bill is expensive and we are trying to cut down on our bills.

And, I live in Washington state.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Apr 30, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Wow - _you're such a rebel _- considering rainwater collection for home use isn't made illegal by any state - so go for it you fucking idiot.


My lord you people are dumb.


If the rainwater that falls from the sky is your "property" - then shouldn't it be illegal for you to *NOT*  collect ALL of it? In my book, when my neighbor dumps his property onto my property - that's fucking littering!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 30, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Collecting rainwater for your garden?????  Treason! lol


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 30, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Ridiculous stuff.  I say do it anyways.  It's only illegal if you get caught.  Just don't install a crazy system like that guy did.
> ...



We're not talking about damming a river so that nobody gets the water, we're talking about rain water that falls on your roof and goes down your drainpipes into the ground.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Apr 30, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...




So in other words - you are just whining.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 30, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



Fine I'll go to "the top of a river" and hold my whole fucking state hostage.  You lunatic.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Apr 30, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




No you won't. You won't even wash your dog tomorrow.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 30, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



I'm pointing out a law that I think people should know about.  Call it what you like.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 30, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



Duh.  Doesn't mean you're point isn't stupid.  Maybe it would be bad if I was building a giant rain factory to bankrupt my local water company.  But collecting rain?  Most of which would have evaporated anyways if not collected?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Apr 30, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



If you simply wanted to inform you would have linked to a purely informational webpage, not some hack opinion piece designed to stir up the ignorant over a non-issue.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Apr 30, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> But collecting rain?  Most of which would have evaporated anyways if not collected?




LOL! Oh my god you are fucking retarded. WHERE THE FUCK DO YOU THINK RIVERS AND STREAMS COME FROM YOU FUCKING DUMBASS?


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 30, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



Find me a purely informational webpage on the subject and I'll link to it, okay?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Apr 30, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Water right - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 30, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > But collecting rain?  Most of which would have evaporated anyways if not collected?
> ...



How can you be so passionate against this stupid shit?  Tha fuck is wrong with you


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 30, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



  Well, I did ask for it.  How about one that I can read and understand....one that actually explicitly explains the laws in Washington and Oregon regarding the collection of rainwater.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2013)

Oohpoo is funny having such a hissy fit.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Oohpoo is funny having such a hissy fit.



Yup.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 30, 2013)

My city charges us a tax on the amount of rain water run-off they calculate for each property.


----------



## Politico (Apr 30, 2013)

Can't collect rainwater? Use the voting booth.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Apr 30, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



How can I be so passionate against your stupidity? Your suggestion that most rainwater simply evaporates rather than going to form the multitude of streams, creeks, rivers, and lakes that we see all around us? I'm a scientist - such blatant stupidity and ignorance of basic science gets me riled up. I'm sorry your stupidity got me so passionate!


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Apr 30, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...




Jesus fuck no way!

Let me google that for you


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 30, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



Okay, that was cool.  I don't like your attitude and your language could use some cleaning up, but that was cool.


----------



## MaryL (May 11, 2013)

Our government charges for waste water management and rain runoff based on your properties assessment.    They say you have X amount of insoluble property.   Until recently, they also outlawed capturing rainwater.  They got you coming and going here. The Government defines ALL the parameters.


----------



## Missourian (May 11, 2013)

I'll bet it would have never been an issue if the dealership was on a private well instead of city water.

Any takers?


----------



## FireFly (May 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> I'll bet it would have never been an issue if the dealership was on a private well instead of city water.
> 
> Any takers?



It makes no difference in many cities. If your property is within the Citys water and sewer service area you must connect to the Citys water and sewer system prior to occupation of the building. The land owner gets a sewer bill even if the water is disconnected & property is unoccupied.


----------



## Pop23 (May 23, 2013)

Lol, it's not legal in my city by code, but there is a city agency that gives out rain barrels.

I use em, and I like em.


----------



## Sunshine (May 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> I'll bet it would have never been an issue if the dealership was on a private well instead of city water.
> 
> Any takers?



My subdivision has a 'community well.'  We all pay the same, a little less than $20/month.  I and some others pay it all for the year in January.  No limit on what you use,  but in the hot summer months it can be an issue if people are watering their lawns.  Lawn watering tends to drain the system and the people at the top of the hill run out first.  The ones at the bottom suck all the water out of the hot water heaters above them before they run out.  I had my plumber install a device that would prevent this from happening to mine, because we all know that letting an electric water heater run dry will ruin it.  I never really run out of water now, as I usually have plenty in my tank.  In all our system sucks because it is always going down.  When it does, some people just get water from the lake.  But water is heavy. I don't do that.  

Now, after all that, I can understand the ire of those downstream.  That is what happens here when the system goes down.  The ones up top want everyone below to shut off their water.  But some things are generally downhill, and water is one of those if it doesn't soak into he ground.  I really don't think they could stop a person from using well water.  But if you want to look about water rights, the correct term to look up is Riparian Rights.


----------



## Sunshine (May 23, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Lol, it's not legal in my city by code, but there is a city agency that gives out rain barrels.
> 
> I use em, and I like em.



Washing your hair with rain water is supposed to make your hair soft.  But I wouldn't drink it after running off of the roof due to chemicals and bird shit.


----------



## hortysir (May 23, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Ridiculous stuff.  I say do it anyways.  It's only illegal if you get caught.  Just don't install a crazy system like that guy did.
> ...



Cool!!

That means I can go back to calling them "Illegal Immigrants"


Thanks


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 23, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > This just pisses me off. Sorry, but it does. It's MY property. It fell from the fucking sky, fercrissakes. If I wanna collect it, then dammit I sure the hell will. If they wanna throw me in jail for collecting rain water, then go for it. But I plan to do what I want on my property and whatever FALLS in it.
> ...



FYI, in the western states water on your property belongs to you if it falls from the sky because your property is considered the source of that water, but thanks for jumping in and proving you know as little about water rights as you do about gravity.


----------



## Pop23 (May 23, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, it's not legal in my city by code, but there is a city agency that gives out rain barrels.
> ...



Just use it to water the plants and the new grass areas. Use city water and they take forever to pop up. A little rain water and they shoot out of the ground.


----------



## dilloduck (May 23, 2013)

we've done it ! We're living on Dune. Everybody grab your stillsuits


----------



## waltky (Apr 16, 2017)

"It takes water from the air and it captures it...





*Water Out of Thin Air? It Can Be Done, Say Scientists*
_April 13, 2017  — People living in arid, drought-ridden areas may soon be able to get water straight from a source that's all around them — the air, American researchers said Thursday._


> Scientists have developed a box that can convert low-humidity air into water, producing several liters every 12 hours, they wrote in the journal Science.  "It takes water from the air and it captures it," said Evelyn Wang, a mechanical engineer at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) and co-author of the paper.  The technology could be "really great for remote areas where there's really limited infrastructure," she said.
> 
> The system, which is currently in the prototype phase, uses a material that resembles powdery sand to trap air in its tiny pores. When heated by the sun or another source, water molecules in the trapped air are released and condensed — essentially "pulling" the water out of the air, the scientists said.  A recent test on a roof at MIT confirmed that the system can produce about a glass of water every hour in 20 to 30 percent humidity.  Companies like Water-Gen and EcoloBlue already produce atmospheric water-generation units that create water from air.
> 
> ...


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 16, 2017)

I saw something on this about a year ago, there are various specific areas where water is scarce and collection of large amounts of rainwater affects how much water is available to your neighbors. 

I personally think making collection of rainwater illegal is ludicrous. I could see putting a limit on it, otherwise someone could create a ponding basin on their land and fill it up with runoff that is needed by everyone. Say put a 2,500 gallon limit on it or whatever is pertinent in dry areas. But totally illegal? Now collecting water is like moonshinging? 'da fuq?


----------



## FireFly (Oct 17, 2017)

If you are a Billionaire Oil-Man who knows how to navigate water & mineral rights laws, then you can dam up water & sell it to thirsty people. Like the way T. Boone Pickens does at his Mesa Vista Ranch in Pampa, TX and sells it to millions in Dallas / Fort Worth metro area TX.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 17, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> It's official, our government has gone crazy and the people no longer have a right to water without paying for it.
> 
> Collecting Rainwater Now Illegal in Many States
> 
> ...



Zeig Heil






The sort of freedoms that were enshrined in the US Constitution hey?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2017)

Put a water gravity system on your property.  It's not really visible, and you can use it and cut your water bill.


----------

